# Waterproof boot treatment



## dslc6487 (Dec 31, 2009)

For all of you out there that wear waterproof boots, what do you treat your boots with to maintain their waterproof ability and life and how often do you treat them.  Both pair of my waterproof boots are made with leather and Goretex canvas or cloth. I have one pair of Georgia Boot brand and one pair of Rocky brand.  Thank you all very much and to all of my fellow hunters, fishermen and outdoorsmen, I wish for you and your family a very Happy and Prosperous New Year.


----------



## Gaswamp (Dec 31, 2009)

My personal favorite
http://montanapitchblend.com/

I have used Sno-seal as well
http://www.atsko.com/products/waterproofing/sno-seal.html

obenaufs and picards have a good reputation as well, I have just not used them yet.


----------

